# Basil Fritters TNT



## kadesma (Jan 2, 2013)

In a bowl whisk together 1/2 cup a/p flour and 1/4 cup cornstarch. Sitr in just enough of a 1/2 cup  club soda to make a thick smooth batter. Allow it to stand for 1 hour. pour veggie oil to about a 1/2 inch in a heavy bottomed sauce pan.
Heat over  med heat til a drop of the batter sizzles and swims around the pan. Lina a tray with paper towels and dip basil leaves in the batter a few at a time then put them into the hot oil Fry about 2 min or til golden on both sides. This will take about 24 leaves, parsley and sage can be also done like this. Do the remaining leaves this way and serve them Hot. Make sure you get good size leaves. Make sure the leaves are dry or they might spit at you and the sting isn't nice.
enjoy
kades


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 2, 2013)

Kade is one lucky child, to have such an amazing cook for a mother.  You come up with so many great recipes on DC.  We should live together, and maybe open an out-of-the-box cooking school.  That would be fun.  Ah well, no money for such things.  That's ok.  We can teach our kids, and anyone else who will listen.  

Ma, this recipe is right up my alley.  I love basil.  And your batter is like a tempura batter.  What could be better.  And the one herb I like better than basil is sage.  I wonder what it would be like to stuff a pumpkin or squash blossom with basil, batter it, and fry it up.  I bet that would be good too.  I'll just have to wait for next summer to try it.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## kadesma (Jan 2, 2013)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Kade is one lucky child, to have such an amazing cook for a mother. You come up with so many great recipes on DC. We should live together, and maybe open an out-of-the-box cooking school. That would be fun. Ah well, no money for such things. That's ok. We can teach our kids, and anyone else who will listen.
> 
> Ma, this recipe is right up my alley. I love basil. And your batter is like a tempura batter. What could be better. And the one herb I like better than basil is sage. I wonder what it would be like to stuff a pumpkin or squash blossom with basil, batter it, and fry it up. I bet that would be good too. I'll just have to wait for next summer to try it.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


 Thank you for such a nice post Chief. Cade is my grandson but I feel as if he is my son. I love all of them so much and have 2 Cade and Ethan who like to get in the kitchen and help me. It's begenning to be more fun as time goes on. I wish we lived closer I'm sure we would have fun getting together and makeing all kinds of goodies. Maybe one day we can and will. And yes lets teach the kids and anyone who will let us have a say.
kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 4, 2013)

These sound lovely, thanks Ma


----------

